# Cooler Master Eisberg



## Dicken (6. April 2012)

Hallo Wakü Gemeinde, 

vielleicht könnt ihr helfen und mir meine fragen zur Cooler Master Eisberg, welche auf der Cebit vorgestellt wurde, zubeantworten. 

Welche Anschlüsse untersützt die Cooler Master Eisberg?
Wird es die Eisberg auch ohne Set geben - so das ein Wasserkühlungsnutzer sein System mit der Eisberg aufwerten kann?
Ist die Eisberg von der Leistung her besser als die Systeme von Corsair und Antec? 
Hat der Fillport auch ein Gewinde damit man einen Anschluss reinschrauben kann um es zum Fillport vom Gehäuse zuführen?
Die Pumpe in der Eisberg ist eine Eheim Pumpe - sind die Daten der Pumpe schon bekannt?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. April 2012)

Das fragst du am besten CoolerMaster.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. April 2012)

Habe vom Eisberg zwar noch nichts vorher gehört aber auf den Bildern sieht es aussieht als wäre der Radiator, wie auch die H- Reihe für schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt. Eine Eheim Pumpe in diesem CPU-Kühler das kann nur eine der Tauchpumpen sein.
Der Fillport sieht aus wie ein G1/4 Gewinde an den Anschluss und Schlauch befestigt werden kann. Bin jetzt mal auf den Preis gespannt.


----------



## JackOnell (6. April 2012)

Man findet nicht wirklich viele Infos, vorallem da der gezeigte kühler noch ein Prototyp wahr.


----------



## Dicken (6. April 2012)

Weiß jemand was über die Leistung? Lohnt es sich zu warten? Wann soll es diese Kühlung geben? 
Lohnt es sich überhaupt oder ist Sie genauso ein Unsinn wie die Kühlungen von Antec und Cosair?

Vielen dank an alle die schon geantwortet haben.


----------



## Uter (6. April 2012)

Wenn die Pumpe wirklich eine EHEIM ist, dann würde ich auf eine compact 300 tippen. Mir stellt sich dann noch die Frage, wie die Pumpe entkoppelt wurde.
Die Leistung wird sich vermutlich nicht viel mit den anderen Kompaktkühlungen nehmen. Eventuell wurde auf einen anderen Drehzahlbereich hin optimiert.
Ich vermute, dass der Preis merklich höher liegen wird.
Eine Erweiterung einer aktuellen Wakü würde ich mit den Komponenten nicht anstreben.

Ich weis nebenbei noch auf diesen Thread hin, lass den aber (erstmal) offen, da der Eisberg eine Mischform ist.


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

CeBIT 2012 Cooler Master Eisberg Wasserkühlungen - YouTube


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2012)

Da ich das Glück hatte an der Entwicklung mitwirken zu dürfen, kann ich dir einige Fragen beantworten. Da ich aber außer den paar News im Netz nicht weiß, in wie fern noch ein NDA besteht, bin ich mal etwas zurückhaltend. Ich werde aber nachfragen, ob ich Details weitergeben darf. 



Dicken schrieb:


> Welche Anschlüsse untersützt die Cooler Master Eisberg?


Handelsübliche G1/4"-Anschlüsse



Dicken schrieb:


> Wird es die Eisberg auch ohne Set geben - so das ein Wasserkühlungsnutzer sein System mit der Eisberg aufwerten kann?


Das ganze Prinzip basiert doch auf der Grundlage, dass ein Set angeboten wird, welches nach belieben erweitert werden kann. Warum sollte jemand der eine Wasserkühlung besitzt, etwas aus dem Set dazukaufen? Die Radiatoren sind handelsübliche Varianten, wie man sie auch von dem Produzenten der Kühlung bei jedem Wakü-Shop erwerben kann - aus der brandaktuellen Serie. Was die Pumpeneinheit auf der CPU angeht, so sind diese eventuell auch einzelnd zu erwerben.



Dicken schrieb:


> Ist die Eisberg von der Leistung her besser als die Systeme von Corsair und Antec?


Definitiv. Sofern ich Diagramme veröffentlichen darf, poste ich diese gerne zum Vergleich.



Dicken schrieb:


> Hat der Fillport auch ein Gewinde damit man einen Anschluss reinschrauben kann um es zum Fillport vom Gehäuse zuführen?
> Die Pumpe in der Eisberg ist eine Eheim Pumpe - sind die Daten der Pumpe schon bekannt?


Den Fillport kann man theoretisch an jede Stelle mit einem Schlauch verlegen. Daten der Pumpe sind einsehbar.

*Technische Details:*
Abmessungen (BxHxT): 51x48x9mm (ohne Anschlüsse)
Standardspannung: 12V Gleichspannung
Leistungsaufnahme: 4,9W
Erlaubte Spannung: 12V DC
Druck bei 12V: 2,2m Wassersäule
Maximaler Durchfluss: ca. 350l/h
Pumpmedium: Wasser, Wasser/Glykol-Gemisch
Maximale Systemtemperatur: 65°C
Stromanschluss: 3 Pin Lüfterstecker
Gewicht: 41g ​


Dicken schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was über die Leistung?


Ja. 



Dicken schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich zu warten? Wann soll es diese Kühlung geben?


Meiner Meinung ja, einen Termin habe ich noch nicht.



Dicken schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich überhaupt oder ist Sie genauso ein Unsinn wie die Kühlungen von Antec und Cosair?


Kühlungen von Antec und Corsair sind kein Unsinn! Nur muss man diese eben mit einem leiseren Lüfter ausstatten, damit sie sehr leise zu Werke gehen. Die Eisberg-Kühlung und auch das Modell, welches der Entwickler selbst in den Handel bringen wird, sind aber im Gegensatz zu den geschlossenen Systemen von Corsair und Antec erweiterbar - daher eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung. Ein zweiter Radiator oder ein GPU-Kühler sind daher kein Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren sind handelsübliche Varianten, wie man sie auch von dem Produzenten der Kühlung bei jedem Wakü-Shop erwerben kann - aus der brandaktuellen Serie.



Da Eastar weiterhin (brandaktuell) Aluradiatoren fertigt (die man zwar nicht bei jedem, afaik aber bei einzelnen Wakü-Shops bekommt): Kannst/Darfst du offiziell bestätigen, dass keine Alu-Komponenten zum Einsatz kommen?



> Leistungsaufnahme: 4,9W
> Erlaubte Spannung: 12V DC
> Druck bei 12V: 2,2m Wassersäule
> Maximaler Durchfluss: ca. 350l/h



Dat ist definitiv keine Eheim
(sondern Jingway?)



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe wirklich eine EHEIM ist, dann würde ich auf eine compact 300 tippen. Mir stellt sich dann noch die Frage, wie die Pumpe entkoppelt wurde.



Bei allen bisherigen Varianten mit im Kühler integrierter Pumpe lautete die Antwort: Gar nicht. Und was anderes ist auch nur schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Dicken (14. April 2012)

Wow vielen dank an das Forum für die vielen detail Infomationen zur Eisberg - ich bin gespannt was es die ersten tests gibt. Scheint ja die Wasserkühlung schlechthin zusein. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Dicken (10. Mai 2012)

Feature: Exklusiv-Preview: Cooler Master Eisberg Kühler | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe gerade diesen Bericht von PC-Max entdeckt, gefällt mir sehr gut wie sich die Eisberg entwickelt. 
Dort wurde auch erwähnt das die Eisberg Mitte / Ende Juni in Deutschland starten wird.  Ich freue mich
schon sehr darauf - werde mir wohl vorher keinen neuen Kühler mehr zulegen^^


----------

